# Ruby Moo



## Moobli (18 October 2016)

Please meet Ruby Moo, the Heilan Coo.  I am not sure you could call her a pet exactly, but she is certainly well loved!








She was born to a first time mother who decided motherhood was not for her and so abandoned her shortly after she was born.  We hand-reared her, which was a mammoth task as she refused to take milk from a bucket or bottle and so had to be fed by stomach-tube for around 12 weeks.  We thought we were going to lose her a few times, and in fact we had the knacker man on his way up to put her down when she suddenly seemed to rally and her death sentence was lifted again.  Since then she has gone from strength to strength and is now 3 years old.  

She is a real success story - and such a character!

Newborn Ruby








Looking rather sick and sorry (she lost almost all the hair on her legs and it was coming out in chunks daily)








Starting to rally and spending time with new friends















A milestone ... her first birthday








Nearing her second birthday








I wonder if there is another cow alive with such personality and character!





























Although she can also be majestic and beautiful


----------



## Moobli (18 October 2016)

Such a character  

https://www.facebook.com/kirsty.firthtaylor/videos/vb.634163047/10153122824723048/?type=3&theater


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 October 2016)

fab photos, love the Trump comb-over in one of them


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 October 2016)

dunno how you get anything else done though, with a coo to take photos of!


----------



## SpringArising (18 October 2016)

Your pictures and scenery are absolutely stunning. So jealous!


----------



## chillipup (18 October 2016)

Oh my word, she's fabulous. Your photos have certainly captured her personality and made me smile, thanks OP


----------



## Blanche (18 October 2016)

So cute, what a character. The Trump photo is great , you should enter it in a Trump lookalike contest! Mind you it doesn't look as nylon as his does.


----------



## Moobli (18 October 2016)

Thanks everyone.  She is a brilliant time-waster.

Here she is trying to "play" with my OH this morning!

https://youtu.be/Dw_brWX_F98


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 October 2016)

WorkingGSD said:



			Thanks everyone.  She is a brilliant time-waster.

Here she is trying to "play" with my OH this morning!

https://youtu.be/Dw_brWX_F98

Click to expand...

love this ......she looks quite a character!!!


----------



## Fiona (18 October 2016)

WorkingGSD said:



			Thanks everyone.  She is a brilliant time-waster.

Here she is trying to "play" with my OH this morning!

https://youtu.be/Dw_brWX_F98

Click to expand...

She is just adorable. ... Does she keep those huge horns to herself?   

Fiona


----------



## Moobli (20 October 2016)

Fiona said:



			She is just adorable. ... Does she keep those huge horns to herself?   

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

She is not aggressive at all, but I do keep broaching the subject of those horns with my OH!


----------



## Fiona (20 October 2016)

WorkingGSD said:



			She is not aggressive at all, but I do keep broaching the subject of those horns with my OH!
		
Click to expand...

I guess you expect to see highland cows with huge horns,  but I'm not a farmer and they terrify me lol..

Fiona


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 October 2016)

Fabulous!  Love the pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (21 October 2016)

What a gorgeous animal. She's wonderful!


----------



## Moobli (21 October 2016)

Thanks everyone.  She is a real character.


----------



## silv (1 November 2016)

She is beautiful and a very lucky girl.  Great birthday photo!


----------



## LadySam (1 November 2016)

Aw, she's a bonnie coo.


----------



## Tyssandi (1 November 2016)

WorkingGSD said:



			Please meet Ruby Moo, the Heilan Coo.  I am not sure you could call her a pet exactly, but she is certainly well loved!








She was born to a first time mother who decided motherhood was not for her and so abandoned her shortly after she was born.  We hand-reared her, which was a mammoth task as she refused to take milk from a bucket or bottle and so had to be fed by stomach-tube for around 12 weeks.  We thought we were going to lose her a few times, and in fact we had the knacker man on his way up to put her down when she suddenly seemed to rally and her death sentence was lifted again.  Since then she has gone from strength to strength and is now 3 years old.  

She is a real success story - and such a character!

Newborn Ruby








Looking rather sick and sorry (she lost almost all the hair on her legs and it was coming out in chunks daily)








Starting to rally and spending time with new friends















A milestone ... her first birthday








Nearing her second birthday








I wonder if there is another cow alive with such personality and character!





























Although she can also be majestic and beautiful















Click to expand...

Aww  its so refreshing people posting about unusual pets/animals here as wee don't get to see them very often,  she is a lovely girl and  some of the pictures need captions   She looks very happy in her beautiful surroundings


----------



## Moobli (5 November 2016)

Thanks everyone.  There is a bit of a sad update to my thread.  Ruby was hand reared with a pet lamb we named Nibbles.  They have a very special and unique relationship and have been inseparable for the last three years.  Sadly a few days ago Nibbles was discovered dead in the field one morning, with Ruby standing near the body.  As anyone with sheep knows, sheep do not need a reason to die, they are experts at it.  It was a day we feared.  Ruby has been heartbroken ever since   She is wandering aimlessly around their field bellowing and looking rather lost.  It is heartwrenching for us to watch her.  She does have the company of other sheep and we are also in the process of halter breaking her, so we are hoping that she will settle down.  It is so sad though.  Poor moo.

We have made the decision to put her in calf next summer for a calf the following spring (all being well).  Our Highland fold is a closed one, but our vet has assured us that using AI for the calf will not open us up to TB testing again.  So I am looking for a good match for her. 






















Here she was protecting Nibbles from an amorous tup just a few days before Nibbles died 








And a short video of the two as youngsters.

https://www.facebook.com/kirsty.firthtaylor/videos/vb.634163047/10152044145918048/?type=3&theater


----------



## Tyssandi (5 November 2016)

aww poor Nibbles, so sorry to hear that, close companions really hit hard to the other partner.   I hope she can get some comfort from the other sheep and in the future her  being a mum.   Ty for sharing the video your in a lovely part of the country  as it is so open.


----------



## ycbm (5 November 2016)

I hate it when people think animals can't mourn. Poor Moo 

Looking forward to baby pictures, let's hope she doesn't take her mothering skills from her own, or you'll have two pretty pet coos.


----------



## chillipup (5 November 2016)

Oh how sad for Ruby Moo losing her best friend, I hope she can find herself another soon.


----------



## Moobli (9 December 2016)

Ruby seems to be doing okay now and - exciting news - she should (fingers crossed) now be in calf to a pedigree Highland bull from the Isle of Skye


----------



## Amye (9 December 2016)

She is so so gorgeous!! Glad to hear she is back to her old self and her sad loss. 

Fingers crossed for a beautiful baby soon then


----------

